# Setting Fav/Watched/Received Channels in Tivowebplus



## Andy in NYC (Apr 3, 2002)

I have an HR10-250 with a bucket of channels. The Tivo, however, thinks that I receive the East and West HD feeds (I get the local HD's off my antenna).

I have ChannelPrefs in TivoWeb, but it loads and tells me I get Channel 3 (Philly). And ONLY Channel 3. I have reindexed, but no change.

Is there a way to list all the channels in TivoWebPlus 1.2.1 (which appears to be the most recent version) and tell the Tivo which I receive, watch, etc.?

Thanks.

Andrew


----------

